# Plymbridge tunnel mine



## Dark Descent (Jul 7, 2012)

despite walking and cycling past this many times over the years i had never noticed this, and im sure most over people haven't noticed this either. In one of the many little archway things (i have forgot the real name for them) inside the tunnel, surprisingly the only one that is easiest to get into as the bars don't go all the way up, there is a small mine that leads into the side of the hill. Apparently whilst digging the tunnel they came across a deposit of minerals, not much was found so it was abandoned and the mine just left.



DSCF1362

my mate wore a disguise so his identity would be protected, it didn't turn out very well as it looked no different from his original look.



DSCF1359

We didnt venture far as you had to crawl through it and turning around in that space would be difficult. 



DSCF1360


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 8, 2012)

Short but interesting.


----------

